# Rancilio silvia



## wagonwx (3 mo ago)

Hi, looking for help with my Silvia, when using the steaming wand I 1st have to drain about 100ml of water, is this normal? When trying to steam milk it seems to spit out water occasionally with the steam, any way to prevent this? I also notice the puck is quite wet when finished. The machine is approximately 8 years old and I changed the heating element and have descaled it. Any help/ advice greatly appreciated


----------



## Tseg (9 mo ago)

How long do you let the machine warm up before use? 45 minutes is a best practice. I have to purge my wand for about 3 seconds after it heats up after a shot, purging maybe 30+ ml water. It does gurgle/spit water a couple times in a frothing session for a fraction of a second here and there. My puck can be pretty wet on top immediately after use. If I forget to pull it for a minute or two it seems to dry up. I have a PID that cuts off boiler in steam mode at 140C/284F but climbs above 143C/290F. I highly recommend PID use for the Silvia. In summary, what you are experiencing seems somewhat normal, especially if surfing and if not thoroughly warmed up.


----------

